# sysctl default values.



## Alain De Vos (Jul 29, 2022)

I have a /etc/sysctl.conf file changing sysctl values.
But how do i print the default values ?


----------



## cy@ (Jul 29, 2022)

Remove the changed values from sysctl.conf and reboot. Or grep the sysctls in the source.


----------



## cy@ (Jul 29, 2022)

You could also boot without sysctl.conf, and run sysctl -f against another file, watching the outputs and noting them.


----------



## mer (Jul 29, 2022)

I wonder how difficult it would be to add to the "-d" option a line "default value: blah"


----------



## larshenrikoern (Jul 29, 2022)

Try to comment out your values set in sysctrl.conf. Reboot and see what sysctl -a says. I hope this helps


----------



## fernandel (Jul 29, 2022)

mer said:


> I wonder how difficult it would be to add to the "-d" option a line "default value: blah"


I am doing this way otherwise after few weeks I forgot why I did change ...I am old.


----------

